# League Punkte Buggy oder Richtig



## LalalukaOC (22. November 2014)

Hi
Ich bin seit dem 13 Oktober bei HWbot und hab es jetzt schon auf Rang #49 in unseren Team gebracht. 
Nun hab ich aber seit einer Woche ein bisschen Frust, weil meine Punkte anscheinend nicht mehr richtig berechnet werden.
Ich habe z.b. meist weniger League Points als Hardware Points und Global Points zusammen was sonst immer gestimmt hat.
Die untere Anzeige mit den Gesamt Punkten dagegen funktioniert dagegen richtig und reagiert auch auf neue Benches.
Folgendes hab ich selber versucht:
-Punkte in Account Einstellungen neu berechnen lassen
-warten weil die Punkte ja manchmal erst später einberechnet werden 
Aber da tat sich nix.
Sind die Punkte etwa doch richtig berechnet oder doch sollte ich den Support auf den Fehler ansprechen (bzw ins Forum reinposten)

Danke für die Antworten

Hier noch das Profil:

Fire Wolf @ HWBOT


----------



## Lippokratis (22. November 2014)

Die League Punkte berechnen sich aus deinen 20 besten Hardware-Punkte Ergebnissen plus den 15 besten globalen Punkte Ergebnisse.

Deine 20 besten Hardware Punkte Ergebnisse sind halt nur ca. 54 Punkte zusammen statt der ca. 63 gesamten Hardware Punkte die zählen. 

Um in der League weiter voran zu kommen kannst du noch min. 9 Ergebnisse mit globalen Punkte erbenchen, die dann alle zählen oder du musst Ergebnisse erbenchen die mehr als 0,6 Hardware Punkte bringen.
Guck einfach unter Points bei deinen Profil, da siehst du welche Ergebnisse für deine League Punkte zählen (globale und Hardware).

Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich?


----------



## LalalukaOC (22. November 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Die League Punkte berechnen sich aus deinen 20 besten Hardware-Punkte Ergebnissen plus den 15 besten globalen Punkte Ergebnisse.
> 
> Deine 20 besten Hardware Punkte Ergebnisse sind halt nur ca. 54 Punkte zusammen statt der ca. 63 gesamten Hardware Punkte die zählen.
> 
> ...


 
Jap hab ich verstanden und hat sehr geholfen.


----------

